# Carnivorous Plant Enthusiasts



## Arthroverts (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello all, I am looking for some fellow carnivorous plant enthusiasts to get help and advice from in the future, as well as to share some online resources that I have found invaluable in my carnivorous plant journey so that those just starting out have a collection of info to look through (because people use Arachnoboards for everything, not just arachnids ). 
While my collection remains small (_2 small Nepenthes hybrids, 1 small Sarracenia hybrid, 1 Dionaea muscipula "_Red Dragon_"; I lost both of my small Drosera and and my other Sarracenia after a terrarium failure_), I hope to expand it further soon! My dream is to one day pollinate my own _Nepenthes_ and get seeds to plant; I'm a long way off from that though. What are your carnivorous plant goals?

Some online resources I've found to be invaluable:
https://www.carnivorousplants.co.uk/
This site has awesome calculators to figure out optimal temperatures for _Nepenthes _hybrids, interviews with experienced hobbyists and growers, as well as offering interactive guides for _Sarracenia, Nepenthes, Dionaea, _the chest freezer method for ultra highland _Nepenthes_, and how to create a Raspberry Pi terrarium controller. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/PredatoryPlants/videos
Predatory Plants official YouTube channel, which provides various helpful tutorials, mostly for _Nepenthes,_ but also for other genera. Interesting info on hybrids as well. At their main website they have small care guides and sell a wide variety of plants as well.

https://www.californiacarnivores.com/apps/help-center
This site has care sheets and info on a lot of the more obscure carnivorous plant genera, such as _Byblis_ and _Darlingtonia. _They also sell carnivorous plants.

_https://www.carnivorousplants.org/_
Huge amount of information on everything carnivorous plant related from hobbyists around the world. Propagation, conservation, care, soil, lighting, water, feeding, and anything and everything carnivorous plant related can be found here.

https://carnivorousplantnursery.com/
Many articles about plant husbandry and conservation. They also sell a wide variety of plants.

And that'll do it for now. If you have some sites or blogs that have helped you in your carnivorous plant journey, please share them!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 19, 2019)

I keep a few pitcher plants, nothing fancy, though I'd like to get more into sundews. @schmiggle and @basin79 both keep carnivorous plants as well.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 19, 2019)

Cool @pannaking22! What species? 
I really like sundews, but like I said above, I lost both of mine after my main terrarium crashed. I'm hoping to get more soon though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 20, 2019)

@Arthroverts for the life of me I can't remember lol. Both are temperate North American pitchers though. I actually bought them from a guy that was keeping them in a bog behind his house in northern Illinois.


----------



## toan (Aug 20, 2019)

i think my favorites are the Butterworts. easy to keep, pretty flowers. lots of interesting types.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 20, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> What are your carnivorous plant goals?


Realistic: get my refrigerated terrarium working and non-hazardous, keep the plants inside happy while I hike the AT.

Pipe dream/distant future: have a climate controlled highland greenhouse or live in Quito/Bogota/anywhere else around that altitude in the tropical Andes, grow bushels of carnivores and highland orchids to absurd sizes (probly some other plants too, but the truth is I'm by far the best with CPs), crawl inside and die happy.

I love the red orchidioides utricularia (U. quelchii and campbelliana), and I was doing really well with them for a while; however, I had to leave them at home this summer and they (along with several other plants) were killed through neglect and because the terrarium I had built failed pretty early on. I'm also into higland nepenthes, and am getting started trying to grow them now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 21, 2019)

@pannaking22, interesting. On my last trip back there to the Illinois area I was looking for NA pitcher plants, but I didn't find any (other than a bunch of pitchers that had been cut off for a flower bouquet; what a waste). I probably just didn't know where to look.

@toan, I can't seem to find any for sale though. They are super cool looking, but they are never available from my experience.

@schmiggle, same here. I have to get my little CP jar to cool down enough at night. I just picked up a nice big _Nepenthes sp._ from a hardware store that was in pretty good shape (thanks for letting me know about it @aphono) that I have to identify as well, but I need to figure out how in the world I am going to get it it's nighttime temperature drop. I have no terrarium large enough for it.
I also have to get someone to watch my animals and plants when/if I hike the PCT, ha ha. I'd love to hike the AT one day.
Keep us updated on how your highland _Nepenthes_ do! I would really like to get some as well, but I don't have room enough for a terrarium with all the necessary equipment to cool them. Guess I'll stick with my _N. sanguinea _x_ ventricosa_ and _N. something _x_ something _x_ zakriana_ hybrids for now.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 21, 2019)

Here are some photos of my newest acquisition. I believe it is _Nepenthes ventricosa _x_ alata_. Apparently a very hardy species. It appears to have 2-3 smaller plants inside the pot as well.




Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rather than repost the pics here's my thread. Pics get better towards the end. 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/my-carnivorous-plants.292441/page-6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @pannaking22, interesting. On my last trip back there to the Illinois area I was looking for NA pitcher plants, but I didn't find any (other than a bunch of pitchers that had been cut off for a flower bouquet; what a waste). I probably just didn't know where to look.


Honestly not sure if they were local or not, he may have transplanted them from somewhere further south and they just happened to do really well where he was at. He was selling them at Scott Smith's All Animal Expo (love and greatly miss that show). I used to be surprised by how far north they were growing, but after seeing sundews in coastal Maine a week ago I'm no longer surprised at how far north CPs can go.


----------



## toan (Aug 21, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @toan, I can't seem to find any for sale though. They are super cool looking, but they are never available from my experience.


Interesting, I wonder why, they are easy to propagate. you can just pull off a leaf and set it in a small depression and it'll sprout a new plant.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 21, 2019)

@pannaking22, I was also surprised at how far they could grow to the north. I mean, _Sarracenia purpurea _thrives in Michigan and northern Minnesota!

@toan, scratch that. I just found that Predatory Plants is selling 4 different species; they usually don't have them available however. I would really like to score a few, as the prices are good and they are gorgeous looking, but the plant budget has lagged behind the invertebrate budget, ha ha.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 22, 2019)

@basin79, I was just looking through your picture thread, and those are some awesome _Cephalotus_! Very impressive.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 22, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @basin79, I was just looking through your picture thread, and those are some awesome _Cephalotus_! Very impressive.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Cheers ears. I don't think you can beat pics of Sundews if you can get in for the details.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, the sundews are awesome as well. How many plants/species do you have?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## basin79 (Aug 22, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Yes, the sundews are awesome as well. How many plants/species do you have?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I have a few VFT's although they haven't done too well this year so think they need repotting, a few Sundews a Monkey Cup pitcher that will hopefully be great next season and a couple of the little Aussie pitchers.


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 22, 2019)

I need to get my hands on some _Cephalotus_ now that I've through Basin's photos again...I think that every time I look at your pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 22, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> I need to get my hands on some _Cephalotus_ now that I've through Basin's photos again...I think that every time I look at your pics.


You'd have to be crazy not to.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 22, 2019)

You still can't beat a sundew for macro pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey all, I have a quick question. I want to set up a new CP terrarium to keep as many genera and species as possible, exempting _Sarracenia_, _Dionaea, _and others that require a drastic winter dormancy (and get tall like _Sarracenia_; I'm somewhat limited on space), but I'm unsure which way I should go; highland-ultra highland? Or more intermediate-lowland? I am leaning more towards intermediate as I want to be able to keep as many species as possible.
I really like _N. bicalcarata_ and _N. truncata_, but at the same time I'd really like some _N. hamata_ or _N. lowii_; I would also like to keep a variety of _Drosera_ and Pings (Pings don't require such a drastic dormancy for the most part I believe).

I would appreciate any suggestions/ideas y'all might have for me!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 25, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Hey all, I have a quick question. I want to set up a new CP terrarium to keep as many genera and species as possible, exempting _Sarracenia_, _Dionaea, _and others that require a drastic winter dormancy (and get tall like _Sarracenia_; I'm somewhat limited on space), but I'm unsure which way I should go; highland-ultra highland? Or more intermediate-lowland? I am leaning more towards intermediate as I want to be able to keep as many species as possible.
> I really like _N. bicalcarata_ and _N. truncata_, but at the same time I'd really like some _N. hamata_ or _N. lowii_; I would also like to keep a variety of _Drosera_ and Pings (Pings don't require such a drastic dormancy for the most part I believe).
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions/ideas y'all might have for me!
> ...


Don't keep pings in the same terrarium as highland Neps, IMO. They could do well with intermediates or lowlands, where you would leave them inside the terrarium for their summer period and outside in bright sunlight for the winter (don't keep them together year round because highland neps will want to be too wet in the ping rest period). 

If you're space limited, don't go for lowii or bicalcarata; they get gigantic. If you want as wide a taxonomic range as possible, consider highland with a couple neps, some winter growing sundews, cephalotus, a couple of the easier terrestrial utriculari, and maybe Sarracenia psittacina (probly doesn't need a winter dormancy). Don't go for ultra-highland unless you're fairly experienced, but if you do, I'd throw together some Brazilian highland drosera, maybe, along with heliamphora, orchidioides utricularia, and some neps.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks @schmiggle, that is super helpful. I was just tossing Ultra Highland out there; considering my limited experience (not to mention space for a freezer) and difficulty in keeping them cool during the summer (as I live in the desert; very hot in the summer), I think I will save that for another time.

Hmm. Y'know, maybe I'll shoot for intermediate, and then when I'm ready I can tweak the system and change it over to highland, as I don't feel fully ready for creating something to keep the temperatures down enough. Although by that time I hope to have a greenhouse, ha ha.
I may have some more questions for y'all here in a little bit .

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 13, 2019)

Quick question regarding lighting; I would like to go the LED route, but I am having trouble finding a good, long-lasting light. There are three options that I have found insofar.

1. I have heard mixed information about YesCom's 225 White LED Grow Light (https://amzn.to/2kjTusc); it is by far the cheapest option and grows CPs (specifically _Nepenthes sp._) really well, but apparently they are prone to burning out after about 3 months or so. They also need to be mounted about 3 feet above the plants; I could make that work in a grow tent I forgot I had, but it is a stretch.

2. The Finnex Planted 24/7+ SE (https://amzn.to/2lTz1dY) sounds good, but it is also much more expensive. I have only heard of one person's experience with these for CPs (it was positive).

3. And continuing with the theme of adapting aquarium lights for CP purposes, the Fluval AquaSky (https://amzn.to/2kjFcrB) seems like it could be a perfect middle ground.

Does anybody have experience with any of these lights? Or have any suggestions for other lights?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 13, 2019)

@Arthroverts My suggestions depend on your setup. Is this a terrarium? If so, what kind and what dimensions?


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 13, 2019)

@schmiggle, it will either be a repurposed standard 20 gallon high (about 24" by 12" by 18" I think) until I can get a 40 gallon breeder, or a grow tent about 5 feet high. I can get exact measurements for the grow tent if needed.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## moricollins (Sep 18, 2019)

I've jumped aboard the carnivorous plant train with some Drosera capensis coming on Thursday.

Question: soil? I've read they don't like regular type soil they or needs to essentially have no nutrients in the soil, is this correct? What do people usually use for soil? I have tons of Sphagnum moss, will that work?

@schmiggle @Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 18, 2019)

@moricollins, awesome! Just know that one probably won't be enough after a little while, ha ha.

Yes, nutrients in the soil will kill them. I personally use straight sphagnum moss because it's easy, but you can also do a mix of ingredients to find what works for you. In some of the links I posted above there is information on soil mixtures.

Hope this helps,

Arthroverts


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 19, 2019)

moricollins said:


> I've read they don't like regular type soil they or needs to essentially have no nutrients in the soil, is this correct?


Yes. You can fertilize, and most serious growers do, but to an extent you're playing with fire


moricollins said:


> What do people usually use for soil?


Depends on the plant. For anything from a bog, 1:1 peat:silica sand is common. Live sphagnum will work for almost anything, and dry long fibre sphagnum is good for a lot as well.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 19, 2019)

They have arrived!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 20, 2019)

Yay! Good luck with them! My only suggestion is make sure they don't go without light for a 1-2+ weeks, unlike _Nepenthes_ and some _Sarracenia_ (from my limited experience). I say this because I had a terrarium crash a few months back and my CPs were without strong lighting for a little while, and I lost both of my _Drosera_ while the pitcher plants survived without skipping a beat.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## moricollins (Sep 20, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Yay! Good luck with them! My only suggestion is make sure they don't go without light for a 1-2+ weeks, unlike _Nepenthes_ and some _Sarracenia_ (from my limited experience). I say this because I had a terrarium crash a few months back and my CPs were without strong lighting for a little while, and I lost both of my _Drosera_ while the pitcher plants survived without skipping a beat.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Thanks @Arthroverts  I have them (two separate plants) in two windowsills where it tends to be quite sunny, so I'm hopeful that is sufficient


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 6, 2019)

Little late to this party, but I love Nepenthes. I was looking to seriously dive into them with one of the variety packs from Predatory Plants this past summer, but life got in the way. Honestly, I would love to have 8 - 10 large lowland species and hybrids hanging in my living room with my palms for more of that tropical ambience and have a modified deep freeze for some of the less hardier species that have my interest. For now, it's just a single Nepenthes 'Miranda' on a bookshelf enjoying a south facing window for the winter. @schmiggle, what's up with the terrarium? Ever figure out how to best integrate the fridge components?


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 7, 2019)

@l4nsky, your not late; if anything your right on time .
How is the _N. sp._ 'Miranda' doing? Last I saw it was pretty big; is it vining yet?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 7, 2019)

Not yet, still short and dense. Little irritated with myself because I lost a few pitchers due to damage from a fall. The majority of the plant hangs off one side of the pot and the substrate dried just enough so that the weight of the pot couldn't counter balance it and it took a tumble. Glad I only lost a few pitchers and didnt snap the stem, still though... Lesson learned, the pot now has a piece of shale on the lighter side as a counter weight.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 29, 2019)

"_crrrck whheee...M..cweerack..ay...wwhir..Ma...day..whizz..kweak.._Mayday, mayday_, _this is ship ay-oh-one, taking heavy fire. Self-Control Engine 1 is in flames..._wheezack..._Wallet Tank is running low..._kixcwhirrz..._we've got Black Friday Sale fighters all around us, _Heliamphora_ ships incoming..._klirr_...please send help, not sure how long we can stand against the _Drosera_ fighter-bom...!"

_Transmissions from 2nd CP Force Pilot Arthroverts, caught over the Utric Sea by war-pings from the dreaded Sale of Black Friday. Last heard trying to recover _Nepenthes, Cephalotus,_ and _Drosera_ from CP factories in the Pitcherland..._

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas (Dec 2, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> Honestly not sure if they were local or not, he may have transplanted them from somewhere further south and they just happened to do really well where he was at. He was selling them at Scott Smith's All Animal Expo (love and greatly miss that show). I used to be surprised by how far north they were growing, but after seeing sundews in coastal Maine a week ago I'm no longer surprised at how far north CPs can go.


Some places in Newfoundland (like Fogo island) it is hard to walk without stepping on a pitcher plant or a sundew, and I mean that literally. I probably stomped on quite a few tbh. Here are some S. purpurea that were growing near a pond close to my house.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 2, 2019)

@Abdulkarim Elnaas, I did not know that _Sarracenia _(or _Drosera_ for that matter) ranged that far north! Wow. Do you have any pictures of the _Drosera_ you found?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas (Dec 2, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Abdulkarim Elnaas, I did not know that _Sarracenia _(or _Drosera_ for that matter) ranged that far north! Wow. Do you have any pictures of the _Drosera_ you found?
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Arthroverts


Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of the sundews. There are two species here I think, but I don't know what they are called and I honestly couldn't tell them apart. _S. purpurea_ is Newfoundland's provincial flower. The Atlantic puffin is also our provincial bird. I need to go out to one of the puffin spots to see them at some point.

EDIT: I should also add that I wasn't able to find any sundews near my house. They seem to be more picky than the pitcher plants. They were plentiful in Fogo.


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 2, 2019)

It was this plant forum that originally inspired me to get my cape sundew and my venus flytrap. As I said in another thread, a pitcher plant is next on my list. But so amazing to see them in the wild!  Thanks for sharing these great pix!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 2, 2019)

Abdulkarim Elnaas said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of the sundews. There are two species here I think, but I don't know what they are called and I honestly couldn't tell them apart. _S. purpurea_ is Newfoundland's provincial flower. The Atlantic puffin is also our provincial bird. I need to go out to one of the puffin spots to see them at some point.
> 
> EDIT: I should also add that I wasn't able to find any sundews near my house. They seem to be more picky than the pitcher plants. They were plentiful in Fogo.


From a quick look around on the web, it would appear that _D. linearis_ and _D. filiformis_ are the only two species found in Canada. Fascinating...



Ellenantula said:


> It was this plant forum that originally inspired me to get my cape sundew and my venus flytrap.


Awesome! Welcome to another addiction, ha ha. A lot of carnivorous plant vendors are having their Cyber Monday sales right now, so it would be as good a time as any to score some nice _Sarracenia_ or _Nepenthes_.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas (Dec 2, 2019)

I was reaching into my fridge for some jam and I bumped into this. This isn't the first time I've bumped into it and, if it wasn't for all this talk about carnivorous plants, I would have totally ignored it and continued to pretend it didn't exist like I did the other times.




The label reads: D. muscipula / Oct 8th 2018 / 6 - 8 weeks.
Well, its been longer than 6 - 8 weeks, that's for sure. Its one of those projects I started then I totally forgot about. I think there are a couple hundred seeds, but some of them appear to be moldy. definitely something to do during the winter break. If the seeds are still viable that is.


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 2, 2019)

Ooh, that is a bit long. The longer you wait on seeds the less germination you get usually, so I don't know if any of them will still be viable at this point. But who knows? The spark that starts the flame, the seed that feeds the addiction...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd always figured that the overwintering time (in my fridge) wouldn't allow them to expire as easily - although I did leave them for over a year haha . I'll see in a few weeks (after my exams) if I can get any to germinate.


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 2, 2019)

Let us know how it turns out!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 5, 2019)

Got some new plants- Drosera Dreamsicle, Sarracenia Dana's Delight, Dionaea King Henry & two Pinguicula hybrids.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 9, 2019)

Abdulkarim Elnaas said:


> Some places in Newfoundland (like Fogo island) it is hard to walk without stepping on a pitcher plant or a sundew, and I mean that literally. I probably stomped on quite a few tbh. Here are some S. purpurea that were growing near a pond close to my house.
> View attachment 327251
> View attachment 327252
> View attachment 327253
> ...


The Great Swamp in southern Rhode Island is like that. Just magnificent. I really like Sarracenia flowers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh also, Drosera found in Canada also include D. anglica and D. rotundifolia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 23, 2019)

Has everyone ever seen this before? 1 of my sundews has a new plant forming on the end of a flower stalk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 23, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Has everyone ever seen this before? 1 of my sundews has a new plant forming on the end of a flower stalk.


That's freaking weird, but really really cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 23, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> That's freaking weird, but really really cool!


I wonder how weird? Is this the first time you've seen it too?


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 23, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I wonder how weird? Is this the first time you've seen it too?


Yep, first for me as well. I wonder if @schmiggle has seen it before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 23, 2019)

Not too uncommon. Happens on VFT also. Could cut it off to start a new plant.   Also apparently some growers use the flower stalks as propagation material. Just set in a container full of distilled water and put under light.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## basin79 (Dec 23, 2019)

aphono said:


> Not too uncommon. Happens on VFT also. Could cut it off to start a new plant.   Also apparently some growers use the flower stalks as propagation material. Just set in a container full of distilled water and put under light.


Cheers, really appreciate that. 

I wonder if there's something that sets this off?


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 24, 2019)

basin79 said:


> I wonder how weird? Is this the first time you've seen it too?





pannaking22 said:


> Yep, first for me as well. I wonder if @schmiggle has seen it before?


I've never seen it either, but there are seasons when I regularly get flowers with abnormal petal numbers or flowers that have been doubled.

It's probably caused by the inflorescence meristem--the meristem at the end of th stalk--switching to a vegetative meristem. A meristem is the thing inside the bud that grows new parts; they're like plant stem cells, and different meristems produce different parts. The meristem at the end of a sundew flower stalk grows upward and branches flowers to the sides; if it decides it's vegetative, it switches to producing leaves. The immediate cue is likely hormonal; these kinds of things happen in animals, too--like when chemical cues cause an extra leg to grow from the hip--but while in animals they're catastrophic, in plants they tend to be a random oddity and minor inconvenience. I don't know what the environmental cue is, however, if there is one.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## basin79 (Dec 24, 2019)

I was told there is a term for it. Looked it up and yep sure enough there it was. 

False vivipary.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 24, 2019)

All I can say is that it's fascinating to see...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abdulkarim Elnaas (Dec 24, 2019)

It is pretty neat how most of the image searches for false vivipary are carnivorous plants. I don't wanna jump the gun but maybe it is semi-beneficial in these plants and isn't selected against as much as in other plants. I mean, whether the bugs go for the flower or the trap - it is a win. Ideally they go for the flower, introduce some pollen, and then become dinner on the nearby trap.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 24, 2019)

Abdulkarim Elnaas said:


> It is pretty neat how most of the image searches for false vivipary are carnivorous plants. I don't wanna jump the gun but maybe it is semi-beneficial in these plants and isn't selected against as much as in other plants. I mean, whether the bugs go for the flower or the trap - it is a win. Ideally they go for the flower, introduce some pollen, and then become dinner on the nearby trap.


Carnivorous plants put a lot of effort in making sure their flowers are high above the "danger zone" to make sure they don't catch the pollinators so I wouldn't imagine it's done with that intention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aphono (Dec 25, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Carnivorous plants put a lot of effort in making sure their flowers are high above the "danger zone" to make sure they don't catch the pollinators so I wouldn't imagine it's done with that intention.


There's a study on VFT in situ showing there was a difference between insects visiting the flowers versus those getting trapped with not much overlap between the two categories. Iirc that study proposed a possible theory the plants were also using different attraction methods for prey versus pollinator insects.

Possibly related to the 'ease' of false vivipary in CP- Drosera and Pinguicula are especially amenable to very simple/basic cloning methods.  Simply pull leaves from Pinguicula and set on moist medium. Drosera do quite well from cuttings from just about any part of the plant. Supposedly root cuttings give good results also.  Haven't read up on what methods work well with Dionaea, apparently it's rather easy also.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## The Snark (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm questioning the term 'false'. To use that term is proclaiming we know every detail of a plant's evolution back to square one, day one. I prefer to use _alternative vivipary_. And the door remains wide open for the next ringer tossed into the works.


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 25, 2019)

aphono said:


> Possibly related to the 'ease' of false vivipary in CP- Drosera and Pinguicula are especially amenable to very simple/basic cloning methods. Simply pull leaves from Pinguicula and set on moist medium. Drosera do quite well from cuttings from just about any part of the plant. Supposedly root cuttings give good results also. Haven't read up on what methods work well with Dionaea, apparently it's rather easy also.


Most plants actually are. It's one of the easiest ways to propagate most leafy succulents. Plant development is generally quite flexible; a major limitation is usually the availability of water in a cut leaf, which is why it works so well for succulents. For some cacti fragmentation is a primary means of reproduction.

I've seen the VFT study. Very cool and very elegant work. Stylidium is thought to do something similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

I'm late to the party but I planted my first Drosera seeds about a month ago... and they have germinated! 




I have absolutely no idea yet of what they are exactly as I got a mix of seeds...
One of them is looking very peculiar (if it's even one of the seeds germinating or something else entirely):




I've never been a plant person but with having them grow quite well in my vivariums I became a lot more interested. And seeing those pesky fungus gnats circling my vivs I set my eyes on these beautiful carnivores to maybe help me control these little annoying buggers.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 12, 2020)

Finally got the grow tent up! Hopefully the large _Nepenthes_ that didn't fit in my small 3 gallon grow tank and have been languishing in this light and humidity deprived winter will start to put on some size...



Top rack devoted to CPs (at least for now), with the lower ones for the various other terrarium plants I have. Might try and put some of my roach bins in here too for the warmth once I get it dialed in.



It still looks, I dunno, empty...

In related news, I just put my _Sarracenia_ by the window for its dormancy, to be soon followed by the VFT in the picture. It was a decent 2019 year in terms of growing, and the collection continues to grow whenever I'm not spending money on invertebrates, ha ha. Probably going to try and add some more _Nepenthes_ to the mix, along with some _Drosera_ and _Pinguicula_ here in the new year, but who knows what I might find?

Tips, tricks, suggestions, have-to-have plant species, etc. are all welcome.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aphono (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice set up and collection.  That's a fine looking _Pinguicula_, it shouldn't be so shy in the group pic!

Recommend _Drosera capensis_. Super easy, not so tiny you have to put your face in there to see them yet doesn't really take up so much space either. The dew adds visual appeal also. I'm surprised by how much I've become a fan of these. Been on a collecting spree with so far: typical, alba, wide leaf and Hercules x self- the seller said there was no visual difference between these and the Hercules parent. Hope to pick up a Big Pink to round out the _capensis _collection. 

As for _Nepenthes_- how about 'Suki'? Seems to be a super easy hybrid and does well in the whole range of growing conditions. Haven't read much on their eventual size, they seem to be a moderate size and might fit in there pretty well?  

I recently learned _Pinguicula _are amenable to growing on moist bark and boulders that wick up water- semi epiphytic if you will. When I learned about that, my first thought was trying them on wall mounted cork flats or large pieces/rounds.  The tricky part would be keeping these consistently moist though. Anyways, an idea if you wanted to try putting up a little board or a cork bark piece leaning in there..? Or little baskets/pots hanging off the posts. 

Some of the _Sarracenia _that's been outdoors since late summer just started to grow those odd looking growth that's more like a blade rather than a leaf.  No idea if that's a normal part of their growth cycle or??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 14, 2020)

That's only because its your _Pinguicula_ and you have to satiate your desire to get it with photos until I deliver it !
(for anybody totally lost, @aphono and I are not complete strangers talking online...)

Anywho, I'd like to get some _Drosera_, but, I dunno, _capensis_ seems kinda plain to me, although I do like the "alba" and "red" varieties. I prefer the species with larger leaves such as _D. _"Floating", _cocciaculis, adelae, spatulata, hamiltonii,_ etc. Might also like to try out some Australian species like _D. broomensis_.

_N. _"Suki" is on my list already , as is _N._ "Song of Melancholy" x [(_lowii x veitchii_) _x boschiana_]-white, _N. ventricosa _"Denver"_ x spectabilis _"Giant" (incredible striped peristome with red speckled pitchers), and I just discovered _N. adrianii x maxima_, though from what I hear it is actually _spathulata x maxima_. 

It has been suggested to me before to make a sort CP bark piece, with _Nepenthes_ vining over it and _Drosera _growing in little pockets with pings sprouting out here and there. Definitely something I'd like to do, though a suitably sized piece of cork bark can be expensive, ha ha. We'll see.
I believe @woodie has actually made something similar with _Pinguicula_ growing on a clay back wall of a vivarium.

I believe that is natural for _Sarracenia_ to put out those kind of weird winter leaves after the growing season is over, though someone with more experience should correct/clear me on that.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 14, 2020)

In a crazy twist, I found a _Nepenthes_ at the local Lowes tucked away in the back of the indoor plant section. Didn't buy it (yet) since I'm not sure I can provide what it needs. The windows of my apartment face the wrong way, so light becomes a big issue. I've got some _Sarracenia_ that are weathering it like champs though, so maybe it's doable? I don't know how I'd go about providing supplemental lighting since I don't have a ton of space, but I could probably rig something up.


----------



## woodie (Jan 14, 2020)

Have seen some N. ventricosa at Lowes lately.  Here is the final initial planting of Mexican gypsum cliff terrarium with Selaginella lepidophylla, Pinguicula nivalis and some Mamillaria sp. cacti from same region


----------



## woodie (Jan 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodie (Jan 14, 2020)

The pings and Selaginella are in their dormant state for the dry winter.  In March will resume watering and they will open up and turn green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 14, 2020)

@pannaking22, I've found that my _Nepenthes_ hybrids are the toughest CPs I've raised, surviving drying out, poor lighting, bad ventilation, etc. Naturally they will eventually succumb to it but they've outlived my _Drosera_ and a _Sarracenia_ that were being kept under the same conditions (this was during the aforementioned terrarium crash which I've since told myself not to let happen again). Granted these are all pretty easily raised hybrids of tough species, but still.
I have a Lowes _Nepenthes_ (third largest and closest to the front plant in the photo), and it grew from the size of the smallest _Nepenthes_ to the size it is now in a matter of a few months, all the while pitchering like crazy.

@woodie, as always you never cease to amaze with your setups...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 14, 2020)

pannaking22 said:


> I don't know how I'd go about providing supplemental lighting since I don't have a ton of space, but I could probably rig something up.


I use very bright LED bulbs in normal lamp settings. It seems to work fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodie (Jan 19, 2020)

On a note about the Nepenthes, I have found that most intermediates and highlanders will grow well in bright conditions with household temps and humidity.  As long as the substrate stays moist I get pitchering only get pitcher burn when they dry out. Pretty resilient.  Lowlanders however seem to really do best with the higher humidity and temps.   
  A good site to check would be to google search "Nepenthes around the house", That guy has grown hundreds of types with no special conditions.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Sunset (Feb 12, 2020)

Th


Arthroverts said:


> Hello all, I am looking for some fellow carnivorous plant enthusiasts to get help and advice from in the future, as well as to share some online resources that I have found invaluable in my carnivorous plant journey so that those just starting out have a collection of info to look through (because people use Arachnoboards for everything, not just arachnids ).
> While my collection remains small (_2 small Nepenthes hybrids, 1 small Sarracenia hybrid, 1 Dionaea muscipula "_Red Dragon_"; I lost both of my small Drosera and and my other Sarracenia after a terrarium failure_), I hope to expand it further soon! My dream is to one day pollinate my own _Nepenthes_ and get seeds to plant; I'm a long way off from that though. What are your carnivorous plant goals?
> 
> Some online resources I've found to be invaluable:
> ...


theres a lot of groups on facebook


----------

